# How to hold fingers?



## mojo77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello 

How do you hold the fingers? one above the arrow or 2 or 3 under?

I have 2 under but then the sight is really low.....tried with a scope today but it was in the way of the arrow....

Or is it my anchor point that is wrong???


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

*Here's how i do it .*



mojo77 said:


> Hello
> 
> How do you hold the fingers? one above the arrow or 2 or 3 under?
> 
> ...


----------



## mojo77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm ok. I will try that tomorrow  Why not!


----------



## HarryH1 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## mojo77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting! Thank you!


----------



## Badger Pete (Jun 11, 2007)

I shoot with one finger over and two under. I anchor with my index finger in the corner of my mouth. I could shoot my older Pearson Spoiler with my eye relatively close to my string hand without a peep sight. I bought a Mathews Ovation a few years ago and could not shoot the same way. I was having the same problem as you where I was lowering my sight so much that it was interfering with my arrows. I had to add a peep sight to the Ovation to get my eye further up the string (further from my string hand) which eliminated the sight and arrow conflicts. This set up allows me to continue anchoring in the corner of my mouth but the other option, like bdnorth77 suggested, is to anchor lower on your face.

Good luck


----------



## mojo77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes I allso now think that one finger above is the best. Do you stay clear from the arrow or do you get in contact?

Do you use a glove or something?


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Badger Pete said:


> I shoot with one finger over and two under. I anchor with my index finger in the corner of my mouth. I could shoot my older Pearson Spoiler with my eye relatively close to my string hand without a peep sight. I bought a Mathews Ovation a few years ago and could not shoot the same way. I was having the same problem as you where I was lowering my sight so much that it was interfering with my arrows. I had to add a peep sight to the Ovation to get my eye further up the string (further from my string hand) which eliminated the sight and arrow conflicts. This set up allows me to continue anchoring in the corner of my mouth but the other option, like bdnorth77 suggested, is to anchor lower on your face.
> 
> Good luck


That's interesting. I thought I was the only one with that trouble. I have an Ovation also and have been dealing with the same issue. I shoot three under with anchor in the corner of my mouth. I had to install a kisser to raise my sight window and lower my anchor point. I have never shot split finger because I tend to pull the arrow off of my rest. This year I removed the kisser and have been practicing instinctive shooting with my origingal anchor point. My point on is about 70 yards using the arrow tip as my aimpoint. I haven't shot many different bows over tha last 5 years with exception of my friend's Mathews Outback. I noticed the point on distance is much less when I shoot his bow.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

One over, two under, but I anchor my index UNDER the jawbone, with the string touching the corner of my mouth and the tip of my nose. With the peep, my sight is all the way up the sight window.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I had always shot 1 over 2 under, but lately I've done an even split of 1 and 1. Not alot of draw weight though, mabey 55 lbs at the most, but my groups are better. With the ring finger on there I tend to get more L-R, I'm probably torquing the string. I have an occaisional arrow pop off the rest with the 1/1, but I can always draw with 3 and drop that 3rd if in hunting mode.


----------



## aussiejas (Jul 18, 2010)

x2 red44,,cheers jas


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

For me... one under.


----------



## Badger Pete (Jun 11, 2007)

Mojo77.....I shoot a Neet tab that has a felt spacer. Finger pinch is not a problem with the tab and the longer ATA of the Ovation.

StalkingWolf.....I don't think our problem with the sight window is only applied to the Ovation. I've read many threads on AT that talk about how older bows were designed for finger shooters and the release shooters adapted to "finger" bows. Now that finger shooting is becoming a lost art, the industry designs for release shooters and the finger shooters try to adapt to "release" bows. I believe the new bow designs reflect that release shooters typically anchor lower than the old "finger in the mouth" anchor that so many of us started with years ago.


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Like Pierre, I shoot 1 over 1 under, with my index under my jaw (jaw bone in groove between thumb and for finger) with kisser button and peep site.
NOTE: I pull with 3 fingers (1 over and 2 under) and once at full draw I drop the bottom finger off and release with two. Get a cleaner release like this.
I have always shot with my anchor point like this and have never had a problem with any bow I wanted to shoot. Only problem is when shooting fingers you need to shoot a bow with axle at least 36-37 inches and 40+ is even better.
Shooting a tab is better than a glove.
Also, if you shoot 1 over your arrow will hit higher than if shooting with 2 or 3 under. That's if you doing nothing else but changing your finger location.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

*Anchor points*

I have taken several photo's of the finger shooters in ASA and there seems to be 2 preferred ways to draw and anchor. One finger under and 2 fingers under. The middle finger stays on the string and the top and/or bottom is dropped.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> I have taken several photo's of the finger shooters in ASA and there seems to be 2 preferred ways to draw and anchor. One finger under and 2 fingers under. The middle finger stays on the string and the top and/or bottom is dropped.


Does Gus' tongue count as a finger?

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Couple more... different angle.


----------



## mojo77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok ok yes one above and two under seems to be the trick!


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I has developed a unique finger hold. The 1 above & 2 under(with a straight pinky[helps with my bottom finger.]) is not unique. 
My anchor point's are;
thumb under my jawbone, pointer finger under my cheekbone & corner of my mouth, and lastly, string center of my nose.


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

One over/2under, although I have caught myself shooting 1over/1under ocassionaly when I am tired- accuracy does seem a fraction better by arrows hit slightly different (a fraction lower I think). I curl my thumb down towards my palm and my thumb joint anchors to the corner of my mouth.

When I place a new string on my bow- I test draw a bit; my my peep and adjust it til it suits my eye height (it appears infront of my eye without moving my head) then install the sight and adjust the sight accordingly. 

Cheers, Tex


----------

